# release nochmal hochladen



## dermoritz (25. Mai 2010)

ich habe dummerweise beim Repository -löschen auch mein Release und Snapshot Repository gelöscht. Nun Frag ich mich wie ich ein Release nochmal hochladen kann. -Ich hab es per releaserepare und releaseerform erstellt. Deshalb habe ich auch einen entsprechenden Tag im SVN. Aber was mache ich damit? mvn deploy:deploy ging nicht-> "The packaging for this project did not assign a file to the build artifact"

Wie macht man sowas?


----------



## kama (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

den Tag den Du erstellt hast auschecken und dann mvn deploy ...das sollte es dann sein...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (27. Mai 2010)

wie gesagt genau das hab ich probiert und es kam eine Fehlermeldung. Inzwischen hab ich aber anscheinend den offiziellen Weg gefunden: mvn releaseerform -DconnectionUrl=scm:svn:https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/maven/plugins/tags/maven-release-plugin-2.0
 (Maven Release plugin - Perform a Release)
Also einfach nochmal ein perform und als Parameter der TAG des Release.


----------

